# CorelDraw9 Kompatibelitätsprobleme mit Word



## DocHentai (23. April 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe leider noch keine Erfahrung mit Vektorprogrammen! Ich habe Corel Draw 9 und wollte ein Plakat das ich umständlich in Word  erstellt hab Wtück für Stück in Corel Draw übertragen, um es nach belieben vergrößern und verkleinern zu klönnen. 

Nur irgendwie funktioniert das nicht so richtig. Es fängt schon damit an, dass wenn ich ein Textfeld kopieren will und in Corel Draw einfügen das nur ein kleines Quadrat erscheint. Es hat zwar Anfasser aber ich kann es nicht größer ziehen oder so (siehe Anhang). Und zu guter Letzt bekam ich lauter Fehlermeldungen, als ich dann versucht hab Texte aus dem word Textfeld rüber zu kopieren... 

ich hoffe von euch kann mir einer weiter helfen. 

Danke fürs Lesen schon mal 

Gruß

docHentai


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2004)

Hi,

Hab zwar nicht Deine Corel-Version, aber Du kannst unter Bearbeiten --> Einfügen Spezial den Wordtext problemlos einfügen und skalieren. Müßte sicher auch in früheren Corelversionen funktionieren. In diesem Optionsfeld kannst Du bestimmen, ob Du den Text als Text, Symbol oder verknüpft einfügen willst.

HTH ALF


----------



## hoschi (25. April 2004)

Es kann vielleicht sein, das Du in Deiner Word-Vorlage irgendeine exotische Schrift verwendet hast mit der Corel 9 nicht zurecht kommt. Dieses kleine Quadrat was Du meinst habe ich auch ab und zu. Bei mir ist es dann ein Schriftenproblem. Wenn ich die Schrift aber umbedingt brauche, mache ich den Satz in Corel 12. Da hatte ich das Problem bisher nicht.

Gruß, Lars


----------



## DocHentai (25. April 2004)

Hi, 

also danke erstmal für eure Hilfe! Aber leider bin ich immer noch nicht weiter! @ ALF leider konnte ich die von Dir beschriebene funktion in meiner Corel Draw Version nicht finden. Ich habe zwar sowas wie Inhalte einfügen gefunden, aber das wars nicht und hat auch nicht so toll funktioniert. 

@hoschi, also ich hab die Schrift geändert, hat aber leider nichts gebracht. Ich weiß, dass es irgendwie gehen muss! 

Ich hab jetzt noch versucht das Word Dokument in anderen Vormaten zu Speichern und dann zu importieren. Entweder es kam die Meldunge, dass das Format mit dem ausgewählten Filter nicht importiert werden kann oder ich hatte dann das Einfügen Symbol in Corel hab dann auf die Arbeitsfläche geklickt und ich hatte eine wunderbar weiße Fläche eingefügt. Die kann ich zwar größer und kleiner ziehen, aber es steht eben nichts drin. 

Dann hab ich noch versucht nicht das ganze Textfeld aus Word zu kopieren sondern nur den Inhalt und schon kam diese Fehlermeldung:

"Unerwarteter Zustand. Anleitung in der Hilfe für die Technische Unterstützung." (Aufgrund der Hilfe hab ich dann das mit den Dateiformaten ausprobiert!) Nach dem Bestätigen mit Ok kam dann folgender Text:
"In Corel Draw 9 ist ein unerwarteter Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte speichern Sie ihr aktuelles Dokument in einer anderen Datei, beenden Sie Corel Draw 9, und starten Sie das Programm neu."

Danke für eure Hilfe 

Gruß 

DocHentai


----------



## christhebaer (25. April 2004)

Hallo!

ich habe beruflich öfters das Problem, das ich 
angelieferte WORD-Dokumente in Corel 
(oder andere Progs) übernehmen muß.

Meine Lösung ist dabei immer die Gleiche, 
da es sich bisher immer bewehrt hat:

Schreibe aus WORD eine PS-Datei. 
(im Druckmenü -> In Datei schreiben)
Dann importierst du diese Datei in Corel mit den 
Dateifilter "PS-Datei (Encapsulated EPS)".

Dann kannst du noch auswählen, ob du die Schriften 
in Kurven, oder als Schrift beibehalten möchtest.

Generell kann ich aber auch dazu sagen, das du 
immer etwas noch anpassen mußt. 1 zu 1 geht es nicht immer.
Aber so hast du erstmal, denke ich, eine gute Basis.

Mit nettem Gruß
christhebaer


----------



## DocHentai (25. April 2004)

Hallo christhebaer, 

vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. Es wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen wenn das bei mir so einfach geklappt hätte! Ich hab alles so gemacht wie du gesagt hast, sprich in Datei ausgedruckt und dann versucht das ganze zu importieren doch dann:"Es ist ein Problem beim Lesen der Datei:C://... aufgetreten" Vielleicht hast du für den Fall auch noch nen Tipp für mich? 

Gruß

DocHentai


----------



## christhebaer (25. April 2004)

Hallo!

*Erstens* sichergehen, das Word auch wirklich die PS-Datei zuende gechrieben hat.
(Meist schriebt er im Hintergrund, ohne das man das wirklich mitkriegt.
Mußte das Druckersymbol unten in der Statusleiste beobachten.

*Zweitens* beim importieren unbedingt den Filter/Dateityp "*PS, PRN, EPS, PostScript Interpreted*" verwenden.

Dann sollte es eigentlich klappen. 
Wenn nicht, schick mir mal deine Word-Datei.
Dann schau ich mir mal den Inhalt an. 
Kann ja sein, das es an irgendwas in der WORD-Datei selber liegt?

Gruß
christhebaer


----------



## hoschi (25. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von christhebaer _
> 
> Kann ja sein, das es an irgendwas in der WORD-Datei selber liegt?



Glaube ich nicht. Ich habs auch mal so probiert wie Du es beschrieben hast. Wenn ich aus Word heraus in eine Datei drucke, habe ich nur *.prn zur Auswahl. Diese PRN-Datei kann ich weder in Corel 9 noch in 12 importieren. Bekomme dieselben Fehlermeldungen wie DocHentai.

Kann es sein, das Du einen bestimmten Druckertreiber auswählst den Du für solche Sachen installiert hast?


----------



## christhebaer (26. April 2004)

@Hoschi

Stimmt, hatte mich da geirrt. Gibt aus Word nur *.PRN.
Aber auch das ist möglich. Glaub mir. Ich mache das
fast täglich. Es kann halt sein, das in Word mit irgend-
welchen Dingen gestaltet wurde, was generell Probs
macht. Denn wenn daraus noch nicht einmal eine
Ordentliche Druck-Datei generiert werden kann,
dann weiß ich auch nicht. 

Denn Corel, so meine Erfahrung, "schluckt" so ziemlich ALLES 

Gruß
christhebaer


----------

